# Commercial Painting New Port Richey Florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Guys just finished this 1 Friday.Nice little Shopping center in New Port Richey.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nice, what's used on the steel roof?

do you use flex bon much?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

wisepainter said:


> nice, what's used on the steel roof?
> 
> Do you use flex bon much?


dtm...............


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work. How many manhours?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> dtm...............


Any special prep?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nothin special.Just pressure wash,seal & paint.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

lambrecht said:


> nice work. How many manhours?


250...............


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I loved doing these. Did one in Melbourne and a couple in Kissimmee.
Man I wish I could get back to Florida!
Love working there! Looks great Aaron!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

nice...that would be about a $400,000 for pauly :whistling2:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

How many on the crew Aaron? Was it a straight shot across the back too or just front and sides? Looks to be about 20 store fronts?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

prototype66 said:


> How many on the crew Aaron? Was it a straight shot across the back too or just front and sides? Looks to be about 20 store fronts?


On that project.2 at all times.A few days of 5 & 6 guys. The canopy goes all the way around but nothin fancy back there just blow & go.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So only 100k instead then. 

Nice work as always. I miss Clearwater beach.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> nice...that would be about a $400,000 for pauly :whistling2:


or 40 JP hours


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bender said:


> or 40 JP hours




:stupid:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great.

Wondering why you chose to use ladders instead of a scissor lift.

How did you handle controlling traffic while spraying?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Wondering why you chose to use ladders instead of a scissor lift.
> 
> How did you handle controlling traffic while spraying?


cost effectiveness.
I would ladder a guy all day at that height.


just a guess of course....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you for answering that wise.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Thank you for answering that wise.


Yeah, that's why I would ladder it as well and have in those situations.

He didn't answer my question about controlling traffic though.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Nothin special.Just pressure wash,seal & paint.


Was there access to water on the exterior of the site Aaron or do you bring a tank of your own for washing/cleaning?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Water was availably at the back,but we can bring it in if we need to.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great Aaron! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> dtm...............


Is DTM oil or latex?
Didn't get any overspray on signs?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice work btw


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Water was availably at the back,but we can bring it in if we need to.


I figured you just bought the building from your extra cash from raising prices, so access to water from it would be available.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Is DTM oil or latex?
> Didn't get any overspray on signs?


Probably acrylic. I think it comes in solvent based, but the acrylic is a great performer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Is DTM oil or latex?
> Didn't get any overspray on signs?


my choice would be acrylic, better color retention.

overspray on signs? who cares, nobody will notice from the ground.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

dtm is wb


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I would have used a scissor lift.


Blatant attempt to ruin a perfectly good thread:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Acrylic. We use lifts when they make sense for us to use.Dollar for dollar.Wouldn't have made sense.
No over spray on signs.Just use paper,shields,small tip,and always spray away from them,not to them.


----------

